# Elon's back in Federal Court... Uses it to sell Model S & Model 3



## ironinside (Jan 27, 2019)

Elon was headed to federal court to face SEC charges for his tweets.... the media spectacle was optimal as he rolled up in a small motorcade of Tesla's... all over the media, everywhere.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

This is old news, from April 4th.
The Judge told both parties to come back in two weeks with an agreement.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113906902231076872


----------

